# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  خبـــــ(29/4)ــــــــــــاار واعمـــــــ (الجمعه) ــــــــــده

## yassirali66

*اللهم صلي وسلم علي حبيبنا المصطفي
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هااااااااااك من دااار جعل
*

----------


## yassirali66

* يؤدي المريخ في  السادسة مساء اليوم بملعبه بامدرمان مرانه الرئيسي قبل السفر الي مدني صباح  غد السبت لمواجهة الاتحاد في الاسبوع الثامن لبطولة الممتاز ويتوقع ان  يشهد مران اليوم حضورا جماهيريا مميزا لوداع الفريق ورفع الروح المعنوية  للاعبين قبل السفر.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*< كنت من اوائل  الناس الذين طالبوا بكوادر ادارية اجنبية مدربة ومؤهلة لادارة شؤون الاندية  السودانية وتحديدا المريخ بعد الهزات العنيفة التي تعرض لها خلال السنوات  الماضية ..

< واستبشرنا خيرا عندما اعلن مجلس المريخ عن رغبته في الاستعانة بمدير كرة اجنبي ..!!

< واصابتنا الدهشة عندما اعلن المريخ تعاقده مع نجم الاهلي السابق عماد  النحاس للمنصب .. لاننا كنا نتوقع الاستعانة بشخص اكثر خبرة من النحاس ..

< فالكابتن عماد يعتبر من النجوم الكبار في تاريخ الاهلي المصري وحقق  العديد من الانجازات مع فريق القرن .. لكن ليست له انجازات في (ادارة  الكرة) ولا حتي التدريب ..!!

< ومن الواضح ان اختياره لمنصب مدير الكرة بالمريخ لم يكن مدروسا ..!!

< فعماد النحاس الذي اجبرته الاصابة علي الاعتزال لم يعمل في مجال ادارة  الكرة للدرجة التي تؤهله للعمل محترفا يتقاضي راتبا بالعملة الصعبة ..!!

< فاذا كانت ادارة الاهلي المصري التي استفادت من اعتزال النحاس ووفرت  خانة شاغرة بعد قرار اتحاد الكرة المصري بتقليص قوائم الاندية قد حولته الي  الجهاز الفني مساعدا لحسام البدري المدرب العام لفريق القرن في ذلك الوقت  والقائم باعمال مدير الكرة .. فهذا لا يعني ان يعمل مع البدري في الجهاز  الفني للمريخ (مديرا) ..!!

< ومع كامل الاحترام للكابتن عماد النحاس الذي صنع مجدا مع الاهلي وكتب  اسمه في قائمة النجوم الافذاذ في تاريخ الكرة المصرية .. فاننا نتحدث هنا  عن منصب مدير الكرة بصفة الاحتراف لناد يبحث عن مجد كروي في القارة السمراء  اسوة بالاهلي ملك افريقيا ..

< ومن الممكن ان يصبح النحاس مديرا للكرة ومديرا تنفيذيا عالميا مثل  زوبيزاريتا أندوني زوبيزاريتا أوريتا مدير برشلونة الذي يشرف علي المع نجوم  الكرة في العالم .. لكن بعد ان تصقله التجارب ..

< ومثلما ذكرت في مقال سابق عبر هذه الزاوية فان اللاعبين امثال النحاس  عندما يتحولون للعمل في الاندية بعد فترة قصيرة من الاعتزال يعانون من  مشاكل كثيرة .. ومن الصعب ان يتكيفوا مع الاوضاع الجديدة بعد سنوات  النجومية والشهرة والاضواء ..

< كان المريخ في حاجة الي مدير كرة بمواصفات عالية لا يتوفر جزء كبير  منها في الكابتن النحاس .. وهو الخبرة والتمرس في هذا العمل ..!!

< وبعيدا عن النحاس ودائرة المريخ .. لفت نظري خبر في صحيفة اليوم  السابع المصرية يقول : (أعرب الحضرى فى تصريح لبرنامج »الملاعب اليوم« الذى  يقدمه الإعلامى أحمد جمال، ويذاع على قناة »الحياة 2«، فى فتح صفحة جديدة  مع الأهلى عقب انتهاء المشكلة، مؤكدا أنه لا مانع لديه من ختام مشواره  الكروى فى النادى الأهلى، الذى يرشحه بقوة للحصول على درع الدورى الموسم  الحالى.) .. !!

< نفهم من هذا الخبر ان الحضري يمهد للعودة الي ناديه القديم ولسان حاله يقول :

نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهـــوى ... ما الحب إلا للحبيــــــــب الأول

كم منزل في الأرض يألفه الفتــــى .. و حنــــينه أبـداً لأول منــــزل

< حنين الحضري لناديه الاول الذي قدمه للجمهور يؤكد اصالة معدنه ..  ورغبته في ختم مشواره في احضان فريق القرن تثبت حب هذا اللاعب الكبير  للقلعة الحمراء ..!!

< نحن نرغب في استمرار الحضري معنا في دورينا السوداني بقميص المريخ ..

< وكنا نتمني ان يتواصل مشوار المريخ في بطولة افريقيا ومعه الحضري العملاق ..

< تبخرت الاحلام .. وانتهت الحكاية من اول السطر ..!!

< نتمني ان يستمر الحضري مع المريخ .. ونأمل ونرجو من اهل القرار في  المريخ ان يكون موسم الحضري القادم مع الاحمر الوهاج بدون البدري ..!!

< فبطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم غير كافية .. حتي اذا رافقتها بطولة كاس السودان ..

< الشعب يريد بطولة افريقيا .. يريد صديقا لكاس مانديلا ..

< فلماذا لا يكون التخطيط لبطولة افريقيا المقبلة منذ الان ..؟؟

< هل درس اهل المريخ اسباب الخروج المبكر من البطولة القارية ..؟؟

< التخطيط السليم يقود الي البطولات والانجازات ..

< فهيا خططوا ..

< غدا نواصل بدون فواصل ..
*

----------


## yassirali66

* واصل المريخ سلسلة  تدريباته اليومية في اطار تحضيراته لمباراته مساء بعد غد الاحد باستاد  مدني امام فريق الاتحاد في الاسبوع الثامن من بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث  اجري المريخ مرانا ساخنا في السادسة مساء امس بملعبه بامدرمان وسط اهتمام  جماهيري كبير وبمشاركة جميع لاعبي الفريق وتحت اشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة  المديرالفني للفريق المصري حسام البدري 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اشتمل المران في  بدايته علي الاحماء وتفكيك العضلات ثم تدريبات الاستلام والتمرير وبعدها تم  تقسيم الفريق الي مجموعتين ضمت الاولي العجب - وليد - قلق - الباشا - هنو -  ساكواها - راجي - كلتشي - مقدم - وياسر الديبة وركزت هذه المجموعة علي  التدريبات الهجومية وضمت المجموعة الثانية المدافعين وركزت في ناحية تخليص  الكرات المعكوسة والساقطة امام المرمي واختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة حقق  فيها الفريق الاحمر الفوز على الفريق الاصفر بنتيجة 5/3 احرز للاحمر العجب  الذي واصل التالق واحرز هدفين وهدف لكل من الدافي ومقدم وهنو واحرز للفريق  الاصفر عاصم عابدين وراجي وحمد الشجرة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الخرطوم يهزم الرومان والبدري يتابع المباراة
فاز الخرطوم علي اتحاد مدني 2/1 مساء امس باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مواجهات  الاسبوع السابع للدوري الممتاز احرز هدفي الخرطومي علي مدار الشوطين عمر  سفاري وصلاح الامير من ضربة جزاء وسجل هدف الاتحاد الوحيد معتز رابح  بالنتيجة قفز الخرطوم الي 10 نقاط وبقي الاتحاد في 4 نقاط.

وتابع المباراة مدرب المريخ حسام البدري ومساعده فاروق جبرة ورصدا العديد  من النقاط الفنية حول المباراة عامة وفريق الاتحاد علي وجه الخصوص قبل  مباراة الفريقين يوم الاحد المقبل بود مدني.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جرت عصر امس  مباراتان في دوري اندية الدرجة الثانية بولاية الخرطوم في دورته الاولي  لمجموعتي الخرطوم وبحري اسفرت نتائجهما علي النحو التالي:



بدار الرياضة بامدرمان واصل وادي النيل عروضه القوية وحول تاخره صفر/1 امام  اللاماب الي فوز 2/1 تقدم خالد للاماب واستطاع محمد خليفة ان يحرز هدف  التعادل لوادي النيل.. ويضيف هيثم الهدف الثاني.. بالنتيجة قفز وادي النيل  الي 14 نقطة وتجمد اللاماب في 4 نقاط.

وباستاد التحرير عرقل التعاون زحف الخليلة الصداري وفاز عليه 2/صفر احرز  هدفي التعاون بخيت التعاون وبدرالدين وشهدت المباراة حالات طرد المغيرة  ومحمد داوود من الخليلة ومحمد عبدالله من التعاون بالنتيجة قفز التعاون الي  14 نقطة وبقي الخليلة في 12 نقطة

وتتواصل المنافسة عصر اليوم بثلاث مباريات علي النحو التالي

بدار الرياضة بامدرمان يلتقي الاحرار والناصر في افتتاح الاسبوع الثاني  لمجموعة امدرمان في دورته الثانية.. الاحرار يتصدر المجموعة برصيد 15 نقطة  وكان قد تعرض للخسارة من الحرية في الاسبوع الاول صفر/1 اما الناصر في  رصيده 5 نقاط وكان قد خسر اولي مبارياته في الدورة الثانية من ابوعنجة  صفر/1

استاد الخرطوم سيكون مسرحا للمواجهة التي تجمع شباب ناصر والقوز في ختام  الاسبوع الثامن لمجموعة الخرطوم.. شباب ناصر من الفرق المتطلعة للصدارة  ويدخل اللقاء برصيد 11 نقطة وكان قد تعادل في اخر مبارياته مع الزومة  سلبيا.

اما القوز له 7 نقاط وكان قد تعرض للخسارة في اخر مبارياته بالاسبوع السابع من اللاماب 1/2

باستاد التحرير يواجه الامير الجزائر الصاعد في ختام الاسبوع الثامن  لمجموعة بحري ، الامير في الصدارة برصيد 14 نقطة وكان قد تعادل في اخر  مواجهاته امام حلة كوكو 1/1 اما الجزائر له 9 نقاط وكان قد تعادل في  الاسبوع السابع مع التعاون سلبياً.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل الشجرة  الخرطومي عروضه القوية ونتائجه الباهرة التي بداها هذا الموسم وحقق فوزا  مستحقا علي بيت المال الامدرماني 2/صفر مساء امس باستاد الخرطوم ضمن  مواجهات الاسبوع الخامس لدوري الخرطوم في دورته الاولي استهل بيت المال  المباراة بهجوم مكثف

لرغبته في الفوز نتيجة لموقفه المتاخر بروليت المنافسة وتهيأت فرصتان لفراج  وهو في مواجهة الزبير مصطفي حارس مرمي الشجرة الذي ابعد الكرة بصعوبة  وباطراف اصابعه لضربة ركنية

والفرصة الثانية كانت من نصيب برافو الذي سدد الكرة بدون تركيز فوق  المرمي.. الشجرة رد علي فرصتي بيت المال بطلعات هجومية اتسمت بالخطورة ومن  احداها تمكن المعز احمد ان يخطف هدف السبق للشجرة من تسديدة قوية في  الزاوية العليا البعيدة للحارس النور بارتيز خدع بها دفاع بيت المال الذي  اعتقد ان اللاعب سيقوم بتمرير الكرة بدلا من التسديد المباشر وفي وضع صعب  انتهي عليه الشوط الاول.

واصل بيت المال في الشوط الثاني اهدار الفرص السهلة ابرزها رأسية ضعيفة  لبرافو في يد الحارس الزبير تسلم الكرة علي دفعتين واستطاع حارس بيت المال  النور بارتيز ان يبعد تسديدة للمعز مهاجم الشجرة كانت في طريقها للمرمي حتي  تمكن حمد عبدالنبي ان يضيف الهدف الثاني للشجرة من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع  زميله المعز لم يحتسبها الحكم وعاد دفاع بيت المال وعرقل مظفر لم يتردد حكم  المباراة وديدي من احتساب ضربة جزاء احرز منها حمد عبدالنبي هدف الامان  وقد ساعد بيت المال الشجرة علي انتزاع نقاط المباراة الثلاث بالاداء السلبي  خاصة في خط المقدمة الذي لم يشكل اية خطورة علي دفاع الشجرة الذي لعب  بالامس مرتاحا وانعدم التجانس بين مامون كنيد وفراج ولم تضف التبديلات التي  اجراها الجهاز الفني لبيت المال شيئا جديدا بدخول سامي بجانب فراج ومحمد  موسي بديلا لعبدالسلام المصاب ويوسف الذي دخل بديلا لعلي يعقوب الذي كان  بالامس بعيدا عن مستواه واعتمد خط الوسط في بيت المال علي الاندفاع الزائد  خاصة برافو وكان صدام كسلا عبئا ثقيلا علي فريقه ولم يقدم مايقنع وجنح  للاحتفاظ بالكرة بدون مبرر وتحمل خط الدفاع المكون من طارق سعيد وعثمان  حسيب وخالد اللود العبء الاكبر نتيجة للفراغ الكبير بوسط الملعب وغياب  الدور الهجومي لطرفي الملعب صلاح ابكر وعبدالسلام هذا الوضع اراح الشجرة  وسهل من مهمة لاعبيه في امتلاك منطقة المناورة التي لعب فيها المتألق هذه  الايام حمد عبدالنبي وبجانبه وليد ومجتبي صديق صاحب الجهد الوافر وسهلا من  مهمة ثنائي خط المقدمة المعز احمد ومظفر الذي ارهق دفاع بيت المال  بانطلاقته المستمرة ولعب طرفا الملعب سعيد وعبدالعظيم برشم دورا ايجابيا في  المساندة الهجومية التي جعلت بيت المال في حالة تراجع مستمر وادي ثنائي  الدفاعي يوسف ومحمد الباقير قبل خروجه مصابا دورهما باجادة ومن خلفهما  الحارس الزبيرمصطفي الذي ظهر هذا الموسم بمستوي مميز.. النتيجة رفعت رصيد  الشجرةالي 11 نقطة مع فرق الصدارة وتجمد بيت المال في 3 نقاط 





وعلي ذات المنافسة  يستضيف استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة مساء اليوم لقاء الديربي الامدرماني الذي  يجمع امبدة والمهدية في ختام الاسبوع الخامس. امبدة في رصيده 8 نقاط تحصل  عليها بالفوز في مباراتين علي العلمين وبري 2/1 وتعادل مرتين مع الجريف 2/2  ومع الرابطة 1/1

اما المهدية له 4 نقاط بالفوز علي كوبر 4/1 والتعادل مع بيت المال 3/3 والخسارة مرتين علي التوالي من الشجرة صفر/2 ومن التحرير 1/3

ومن واقع موقف الفريقين ونتائجهما بالمنافسة يتوقع ان ياتي اللقاء قويا ومثيرا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل فريق الاهلي  شندي انتفاضته بتغلبه علي الهلال بهدف وحيد جاء في الشوط الثاني عن طريق  ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب احمد الفاضل احرز منها فيصل موسي هدف المباراة  الوحيد ليرتفع الاهلي برصيده لسبع نقاط ويتجمد الهلال في 15 نقطة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*لشوط الاول:

جاء فوق الوسط في المستوي الفني للفريقين وبدا الهلال بتشكيلة عودة اتير  توماس لعمق الدفاع ومشاركة المالي باري ديمبا في وسط الملعب وبدا الازرق  مهاجما عن طريق عبد اللطيف من الناحية اليسري وحاول بكري المدينة تسديدة من  تمريرة بشة ولكن الحارس كان يقظا ليرد المحترف الغاني يعقوبو بتسديدة من  تمريرة عروة وكانت اخطر كرات الهلال في هذا الشوط عن طريق عكسية بشة من  عكسية مهند الطاهر ليكرر اللاعب نفسه بتسديدة تمر ببوصات من مرمي عصام عبد  الرحيم حارس الاهلي شندي بينما كانت اخطر الهجمات الاهلاوية عن طريق راسية  فريد من الهجمة المنظمة التي تبادلها فيصل موسي ، جعفر بركية وزكريا  ومحاولة عروة الذكية من فوق الحارس المعز وكانت تسديدة عبد اللطيف بوي  القوية التي تصدي لها الحارس ايقظت المدرجات. 


*

----------


## yassirali66

*افتقد الاهلي شندي خدمات محترفه الغاني  يعقوبو لنيل البطاقة الصفراء الثانية في نفس المباراة بينما نال زميله عروة  بطاقة صفراء ونال لاعبا الهلال عمر بخيت وبكري المدينة ايضا كل منهما  بطاقة صفراء في هذا الشوط.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ميشو يفاجيء الجميع باقحامه لديمبا:

فاجأ الجهاز الفني للهلال الجميع باشراكه للاعب باري ديمبا البعيد عن اجواء  المباريات فنيا ونفسيا ولم تكن مباراة الامس المباراة المناسبة لاقحام  المالي في الظروف التي يعلمها الكل والتي ادت لتوقفه عن ممارسة نشاطه مع  الفريق في فترة سابقة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الشوط الثاني:

دفع الهلال بالمهاجم مدثر كاريكا بديلا للمالي ديمبا واستطاع الظهير الايمن  للازرق ان يكسب اول ركنية لفريقه في هذا الشوط ولم يستسلم لاعبو الاهلي  شندي لهذا الوضع بل قادوا عدة محاولات عن طريق عروة وبركية.

ليعود الهلال مجددا للمهاجمة عن طريق عكسية مهند الطاهر التي مرت امام  الزامبي فيلكس ليجري الجهاز الفني للهلال تبديلا باقحام عبده جابر وخروج  مهند الطاهر ليسدد اللاعب فيصل موسي من تمريرة بركية كرة خطيرة حبست انفاس  جماهير الهلال استلمها المعز بخبرة كبيرة ويكرر المحاولة عروة عن طريق لعبة  دبل كيك جميلة ليمارس الاهلي ضغطا رهيبا علي جبهة الهلال الذي تراجع  بكامله وهدد المتالق فيصل موسي مرمي المعز كثيرا ويدفع التونسي الكوكي  بالثنائي فرانسيس واحمد الفاضل بديلين لعروة وجعفر بركية وتمضي المباراة  سجالا بين الفريقين هجمة هنا واخري هناك مع تفوق نسبي للاهلي حتي كسب ركلة  جزاء عن طريق اللاعب احمد الفاضل ليحرز منها اللاعب فيصل موسي هدف التقدم  لفريقه في الدقيقة 38 لترتفع روح لاعبي الاهلي المعنوية ويفرضوا سيطرتهم  علي اللقاء مع محاولات خجولة من الزامبي فليكس من جانب الهلال ليدخل الاهلي  شندي اللاعب مسلم الطيب بديلا للمتالق فيصل موسي ويحاول الهلال ادراك  التعادل وحرم القائم الازرق من تقليص الفارق عن طريق كرة بكري المدينة حتي  اعلن قاضي الجولة الحكم خالد عبدالرحمن انتهاء المباراة بفوز الاهلي شندي  علي الهلال بهدف فيصل موسي ليرتفع بنقاطه الي 7 ويتجمد الهلال في 15 نقطة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اثرت  التشكيلة التي بدا بها الجهاز الفني للهلال مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي شندي  بدفعه بعدد من العناصر الجاهزة والتي اظهرت شكل الفريق مستسلما ووديعا مما  اغري لاعبي الاهلي للتقدم والسيطرة حتي تحقق مرادهم بالظفر بالنقاط الثلاث
*

----------


## yassirali66

* ميشو لم يستفد من النقص العددي للاهلي

رغم ان فريق الاهلي شندي قد فقد مجهودات لاعبه الغاني يعقوبو منذ الدقيقة  24 من شوط المباراة الاول الا ان فكر المدير الفني للهلال الصربي ميشو لم  يستطع فك شفرة الاهلي شندي وهو يلعب لشوط ونصف الشوط فاقدا لاحد عناصره  المهمة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تألق حارس الاهلي شندي عصام عبدالرحيم

اظهر حارس الاهلي شندي عصام عبدالرحيم مستوي مميزا في مباراة فريقه امام  الهلال ووقف سدا منيعا امام كل محاولات الازرق الهجومية وكان ثابتا ويقظا  اعطي مدافعيه ولاعبي فريقه الثقة حتي تحقق نصرهم الغالي علي الهلال  


*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكيلة الهلال

المعز - خليفة - سامي - بوي - ديمبا (كاريكا) - بشه - مهند (عبده جابر) - عمر - بكري المدينة - فيلكس.

تشكيلة الاهلي شندي

عصام عبدالرحيم - مالك - زكريا - جعفر بركية (احمد الفاضل) - فريد - يعقوبو - عروة (فرانسيس) - النور - صابر - فيصل موسي (مسلم).
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بوي يجهش بالبكاء

اجهش مدافع الهلال عبد اللطيف بوي بالبكاء عقب خسارة فريقه مساء امس امام الاهلي شندي بهدف فيصل موسي. 


   

*

----------


## yassirali66

* اكد المدير الفني  للهلال الصربي ميشو بان الاجهاد البدني والعقلي للاعبيه في التفكير في  مباراة ذهاب الافريقي قد اثر علي لاعبيه بصورة واضحة في لقاء الامس ورفض  التعليق علي اداء التحكيم.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*قال المدير الفني  للاهلي شندي محمد عثمان الكوكي ان فريقه استحق الانتصار الغالي مؤكدا ان  لاعبيه سيطروا علي منطقة الوسط والمناورة واشار الي انه خلاف ركلة الجزاء  لاحت لفريقه فرصتان مؤكدتان وابان بانه حتي لا يبخس له فوزه الثمين بعدم  مشاركة هيثم وسادومبا مع الازرق اوضح ان الهلال فريق كبير ومستوي لاعبيه  الفني والبدني علي السواء وعن حظوظ الهلال امام الافريقي في مباراة الاياب  قال الكوكي بان لكل مباراة ظروفها وعبر عن سعادته بانه حقق اهدافه  بالانتصار.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كشف قيس اليعقوبي  المدير الفني للنادي الافريقي التونسي في تصريحات جديدة من خلال المؤتمر  الصحفي الذي عقده امس الاول ان تاجيل مباريات الدوري التونسي بسبب اضراب  الحكام سيؤثر سلبا علي تحضيرات فريقه لجولة الاياب لدور ال 16 للاندية  ابطال افريقيا امام الهلال وقال اليعقوبي هذه المسالة ستفقد اللاعبين  التركيز بصورة واضحة قبل المباراة المهمة التي لن تكون سهلة للافريقي الذي  يتاخر بهدف نتيجة الذهاب بامدرمان مشددا علي اللعب التنافسي في البطولة  المحلية قبل موقعة رادس وقال لزاما علينا ان نلعب ولو اضطرينا الي اداء  مباريات ودية في حالة توقف الدوري سنلعب مع فرق العاصمة ودياً امام كل من  النجم الساحلي والترجي مطالبا بمنح الجماهير فرصة في مباراة الرد امام  الهلال وقال اليعقوبي لا استبعد اللعب امام الهلال برأسي حربة مشيرا ان  التشكيل الذي سيلعب به امام الهلال موجود في مخيلته لكن ينتظر تنزيلها لارض  الواقع كاشفا بانه سيفاجئ الهلال باللاعب الشاب وجدي المشرفي الذي سنعتمد  عليه بالاياب رغم انه غير اساسي.. وعن مباراة ام درمان قال اليعقوبي ان  السفر بطائرة خاصة قد وفر له زمنا كافيا والنتيجة التي خرج بها كانت منطقية  مقارنة بالظروف التي احاطت بالفريق وقال انها كانت ظروف صعبة نسبة لارتفاع  درجة الحرارة والصحف المحروقة داخل الملعب بالاضافة للحكم الموريشصي الذي  عمل كل شئ من اجل احراز هدف ثاني للهلال مبينا ان تماسك خط الوسط لفريقه قد  ساهم في الخروج بهذه النتيجة امام فريق صعب المراس.

ومن جهة اخري فقد فاجأ الاتحاد الافريقي الكاف التوانسة معلنا اقصاء النجم  الساحلي التونسي من منافسة الكونفدرالية الذي رفض السفر الي نيجيريا لاداء  مباراته امام فريق كادونا في بطولة الكونفدرالية بحجة وجود احداث في  نيجيريا تمنع من اداء المباراة واعتبر الاتحاد الافريقي النجم الساحلي  مهزوما وخارج البطولة.

ونظرا لاحداث الشغب التي تشهدها الملاعب التونسية والتي ادت لاعلان اضراب  الحكام واقامة مباريات الدوري التونسي بدون جماهير ويتوقع ان تلعب مباراة  الهلال ومضيفه الافريقي التونسي بدون جمهور في جولة الاياب.
*

----------


## yassirali66

* متوكل أحمد علي نائب سكرتير المريخ قال أن   الأمين البرير تعدى الحدود واستمرأ الاساءة إلى المريخ ورئيسه واشار الى   أنهم اعتقدوا أن الرد المهذب والتصريحات المسؤولة التي ادلى بها جمال   الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ كانت كافية ليغير البرير موقفه ويتعامل   باعتبار أنه رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال وليس مشجعا متطرفا ونبه الى أن   البرير لم يتجاوب مع مبادرة المريخ وشن هجوما على الوالي والمبادرة التي   كانت تستهدف علاج الراحل ود الجنيد وافاد احمد علي أن تلك التصريحات وذلك   الرد المهذب لم يكن كافيا وذكر أن البرير تمادي وادلي بتصريحات اخرى قصد   منها النيل من المريخ، واشار الى أن البرير قال إن الوزير بالغائه بطولة   سيكافا وضع حدا لفوضى الوالي والاتحاد العام وتساءل: هل يعتبر تنظيم بطولة   ترفع من اسم السودان فوضي وذكر احمد علي أنهم خاطبوا المسؤولين في الاتحاد   العام من أجل تنظيم البطولة ولم يخاطبوا الوزارة لأنهم ليسوا معنيون  بذلك،  مبينا أن هناك تسلسلاً يحتم على المريخ أن يخاطب الاتحاد العام فيما  يخاطب  الاخير الوزارة، واوضح احمد علي أن تنظيم البطولة كان سيعود بالنفع  على  المريخ وعلى السودان وسيلفت اليه الأنظار مجددا كما لفتها اليه في  العديد  من المناسبات واعتبر أن جمال الوالي شخص عليه اجماع ومن يهاجمه يجد   الاستهجان من الجميع، لافتا الى أن الوالي احدث نقلة في ادارة الكرة في   السودان ولفت الأنظار الى المريخ بحرصه على دعم صفوف الفريق بلاعبين كبار   واسماء لامعة وحرصه على المنشآت وابان احمد علي أن جمال الوالي احدث تحولا   كبيرا في الكرة السودانية واشاد بصلاح ادريس الذي ذكر أنه ايضا ساهم في  تلك  الطفرة التي شهدتها الكرة السودأنية ووصول الأندية والمنتخبات الى  مراحل  متقدمة في البطولات الافريقية واكد أن الاساءة لرئيس المريخ غير  مقبولة  ومردودة على اصحابها وقال احمد علي أن جمال الوالي الذي يتحدث عنه  البرير  حقق عليه الفوز في اول مواجهة بين العملاقين بعد تولي البرير رئاسة  النادي،  وشدد احمد علي على أن فريقه بات من فرق الصف الاول في القارة  الافريقية  بفضل جهود الوالي وبقية اعضاء مجلس الادارة ونبه الى وصول  الفريق الاحمر  الى نهائي الكونفدرالية مشيرا الى أن صرف الأنظار الذي تحدث  عنه البرير لم  يعد موجودا لأن جماهير الاحمر اصبح سقف طموحاتها مرتفع جدا  والمجلس يدرك  هذه الطموحات ويعمل على تحقيقها واعتبر أن تنظيم بطولة  سيكافا يصب في هذا  الاتجاه لأن المريخ ارتأي أن يعد فريقه بصورة ممتازة  للاستحقاقات المقبلة  بتنظيم بطولة سيكافا وكذلك اراد أن تتحقق مكاسب اخرى  من التنظيم تعود على  السودان والكرة السودانية والمريخ ولفت احمد علي الى  أن القارة الافريقية  بأسرها والوطن العربي يعرف المريخ جيدا النادي الذي  حصل على البطولات  والالقاب واستقدم افضل اللاعبين على غرار ستيفن وارغو  هداف دوري ابطال  افريقيا والحضري افضل حارس مرمى في القارة الافريقية واكد  احمد علي أن  العلاقة بين العملاقين يفترض أن تكون مبنية على الاحترام وأن  من يقودون  الناديين يجب عليهم أن يتحلوا بالحكمة لا أن يدلوا بتصريحات  غير مسؤولة  تؤجج الصراع بين العملاقين وتقود الى حرب اهلية بين مشجعي  الفريقين وتساءل:  لماذا لا يتأسي الامين البرير بالطيب عبد الله رئيس مجلس  ادارة نادي  الهلال السابق ولماذا يريد أن تكون الاجواء متوترة بين  العملاقين ولماذا  يريد احترابا وفتنا بينهما مشيرا الى أن تصريحاته الاولى  والثانية تصب في  خانة الفتنة وتعكير الاجواء واعتبر أنه اذا لم يتدخل  العقلاء واذا استمر  البرير في تصريحاته فإن العلاقة بين الناديين ستسوء  للغاية وستصل الى مرحلة  لا يمكن السيطرة عليها وستؤثر بالمقابل على الامن  القومي.

تصريحات مستهجنة

قال   متوكل احمد علي سكرتير المريخ بالإنابة: اعتدنا أن يخرج بعض المشجعين عن   النص وأن يخرج بعض الصحفيين عن النص وأن تبدر تصرفات غير مسؤولة من بعض   أنصار المريخ او الهلال، واضاف: بعض الصحفيين يكتبون اشياء تفسد العلاقات   بين الناديين ولكننا لم نتوقع ابدا أن ينجرف رئيس ناد في قامة الهلال   ويتطرف بهذه الطريقة، ومضى: رئيس المريخ ورئيس الهلال يفترض أن يكونا قدوة   للجماهير ولجميع منسوبي الناديين، ويجب أن تأتي تصريحاتهما مسؤولة، وقد   اعتدنا في السابق أن تأتي تصريحات رئيسي الناديين متسقه مع مكانتيهما ومع   مكانة الناديين، ولكن الامين البرير خرج عن النص، التصريحات التي ادلي بها   بعد المبادرة التي قادها بعض قدامى اللاعبين وتبناها المريخ لم تكن  مسؤولة،  ولكنه لم يكتف بذلك، جاء بتصريحات اخرى اسوأ من تلك ويبدو أن  البرير لا  يحترم منصبه واذا كان يفعل لما ادلى بهذه التصريحات، أنه يتعامل  بطريقة  المشجع، وليس المشجع المتوازن وإنما بطريقة المشجع المتطرف، تحدث  البرير عن  فوضى ، ذكر أن الوزير حسمها وقال إن الوزير حسم فوضى الاتحاد  وجمال الوالي  واتساءل: عن اي فوضى يتحدث عنها البرير، هل تنظيم سيكافا  اصبح فوضى في نظر  البرير، وهل تنظيم بطولة تلفت الأنظار الى السودان وترفع  من اسهمه اصبح  فوضى في نظر رئيس الهلال، وليعلم البرير أننا خاطبنا  الاتحاد العام، ولم  نخاطب الوزارة لأن التسلسل يفرض علينا أن نخاطب  الاتحاد الجهة المسؤولة عن  النادي ويخاطب الاتحاد بدوره الوزارة، ونحن  عندما فكرنا في استضافة البطولة  رأينا أن يكون فريقنا في حالة استمرار في  اداء المباريات وايضا لتحقيق  مكاسب اخرى للمريخ والسودان، وكانت البطولة  التي نظمها المريخ في عام 2009  ناجحة ومحل حديث كل الأندية والاتحادات  التي تتبع لها في بطولة سيكافا وحتى  مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي شارك في  البطولة اشاد بها ورأى أنها اعدته لدوري  ابطال افريقيا، ولذلك فإن تنظيم  البطولة هذا العام كان ايضا سيفيد الجميع.

صرف الأنظار

قال   متوكل احمد علي: ذكر البرير أن المريخ يريد صرف أنظار جمهوره عن الخروج  من  دوري الابطال واضاف: الاحمر لا يفعل ذلك، تحدث الجميع بعد الخروج من   البطولة وانتقدوا الاداء وتحدثوا عن الاخطاء واتفق الجميع على فتح صفحة   جديدة، وليس لسيكافا علاقة بدوري الابطال، وليس المريخ النادي الذي يفكر في   هذه الاشياء لأن جماهيره واعية وتدرك اسباب خروج فريقها وسقف طموحاتها   اصبح مرتفعا وتنظيم بطولة سيكافا يصب في هذا الاتجاه، المجلس يريد صقل   اللاعبين واكسابهم الخبرات واعدادهم للاستحقاقات المقبلة، لذلك فإن الحديث   عن صرف الأنظار غير موجود اصلا، واوضح احمد علي أن المريخ ناد الاضواء   مسلطة اليه والأنظار متجهة نحوه دائما لأنه من فرق الصف الاول في القارة   الافريقية ولأنه من الأندية التي اثبتت نفسها وباتت تشكل هاجسا لفرق القارة   الافريقية عندما يتعلق الامر بالانتدابات والصرف على الصفقات والدليل على   ذلك أن المريخ استقدم ستيفن وارغو ولم يستطع الاهلي المصري مجاراته  واستقدم  الحضري افضل حارس مرمى في القارة الافريقية، المريخ قطع شوطا  بعيدا واصبح  ناديا معروفا على مستوى القارة الافريقية وعلى مستوى الوطن  العربي، اسمه  يتردد في القنوات والوكالات والصحف العربية والافريقية، لم  يعد فريقا  محليا، تعدي ذلك منذ زمن بعيد.

الأيام الجميلة

ذكر   احمد علي أن العلاقة بين العملاقين يفترض أن تكون متميزة لأنهما الفريقان   الكبيران اللذان يأخذان بيد بقية الفرق ويفيدان الكرة السودانية  والمنتخبات  الوطنية المختلفة وقال: لابد أن تكون العلاقة بينهما متميزة  لأن ذلك يصب  في مصلحة الكرة السودانية وفي مصلحتهما واضاف: في السابق كانت  العلاقات  جيدة واذكر أن هناك مجموعة من المريخاب احضروا والي الدين نجم  الهلال  الراحل الى ماهل ابوجنة رئيس نادي المريخ الاسبق وطلبوا منه تقييده  ولكنه  رفض وذكر له أنه لن يسجل والي الدين الا بموافقة رئيس الهلال، هذا  موقف  رئيس نادي المريخ وقتها وأنظروا الى موقف الامين البرير الذي يدلي  بتصريحات  اقل ما توصف به بأنها تؤجج الفتنة الضارة والصراع بين الناديين  وتقود الى  تعبئة الجماهير وبهذه الطريقة يقود الامين البرير الامور الى  درك سحيق ولا  نستبعد أن تقود مثل هذه التصريحات المنفلتة الى اشتباكات  والى تعارك بين  جماهير الفريقين عندما يلتقى العملاقان، واذا لم يتدخل  العقلاء فإن مثل هذه  التصريحات ستقود الى ما لا يحمد عقباه والسؤال الذي  يفرض نفسه: لماذا يصرح  البرير بهكذا تصريحات ولماذا لا يحترم منصبه كرئيس  لنادي الهلال، لماذا لا  يتصرف مثل الطيب عبد الله ورؤساء الهلال الكبار،  وحتى صلاح ادريس الذي كان  يحترم المريخ ويحترم رئيسه، وعلى البرير أن يعلم  أننا لا نقبل الاساءة  لرئيس المريخ لأنه رمز ونحن نرغب في العودة الى  الزمن الجميل ، الزمن الذي  كأن يحترم فيه رئيس الهلال منافسه.

إجماع

ذكر   متوكل احمد علي أن جمال الوالي يكفيه اجماع الشعب السوداني كله وقال:   كلمات رئيس الهلال لن تنال من جمال الوالي لأنه رجل يتمتع باجماع والكل   يدرك أنه احدث طفرة ونقلة وأنه شخصية محترمة ولهذا فأن تصريحاته وجدت   استهجأنا من الاهلة قبل المريخاب، واعتقد أن البرير يسيء لنفسه بهذه   التصريحات قبل أن يسيء لجمال الوالي، ومضى: اتمنى أن يراعي رئيس الهلال   المنصب الذي يجلس عليه والذي جلس عليه رؤساء يقدرون الهلال ويقدرون المريخ   ويعرفون كيف يتعاملون مع الند التقليدي، يحترمون أنفسهم بادلائهم بتصريحات   مسؤولة تجد القبول من الجميع وليست تصريحات منفلتة وغير مسؤولة لا يدلي  بها  الا المشجعين المتطرفين.

لا نقبل الإساءة للهلال

قال   متوكل احمد علي: نحترم فريق الهلال كند تقليدي للمريخ ونعلم أن قوة  الهلال  من قوة المريخ والعكس صحيح، ونرى ان الفريقين الكبيرين يفترض بهما  ان  يكونا في مستوى جماهيرتهما وان من يديرون الناديين يجب ايضا ان يكونوا  في  مستواهما لا ان ينزلوا الى هذا الدرك السحيق، وان كان رئيس الهلال يدلي   بهذه التصريحات التي نرى ان فيها الكثير من عدم الاحترام لرئيس المريخ   والنادي فكيف يكون حال المشجع البسيط.

عمل كبير

ذكر   احمد علي أن جمال الوالي قام بعمل كبير منذ تسلمه مهمة رئاسة النادي  وقال:  لا ينكر أحد الطفرة التي حدثت في ادارة الكرة بالمريخ ولا ينكر احد  ان  الفرقة الحمراء اصبح لديها ملعب تفاخر به ، استضاف الاحداث الكبيرة  وعندما  تقرر اقامة مصر والجزائر الفاصلة في استاد المريخ شعرنا بالفخر  واضاف:  نتمنى ان تستمر هذه الانجازات وان يستمر الاهتمام بالمنشآت ومضى:  بعد كل  هذا يخرج الامين البرير ويسيء لجمال الوالي رئيس المريخ الذي قدم  الكثير  للكرة السودانية واياديه بيضاء على الكثير من افراد الوسط الرياضي  يقدم  عطاء متصلا ويقف
مع كل صاحب حاجة في الوسط الرياضي لانه رئيس المريخ ويري ان منصبه يملي عليه ذلك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تقدم   مجلس إدارة اتحاد مدني ظهر أمس بخطاب رسمي للجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري   الممتاز وطلب تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام المريخ بمدني في الجولة الثامنة من   الدوري الممتاز وقال محمد الطيب الأمين العام للنادي أنهم قدموا الطلب   حفاظاً على حقوق النادي مشيراً إلى أنهم يطالبون بتأجيل المباراة لمدة 48   ساعة أو 24 ساعة على الأقل منبهاً إلى أن الفريق سيلعب مباراة أمام الخرطوم   يوم 28 في الخرطوم وسيغادر إلى مدني يوم 29 ولا يمكن أن يلعب مباراة مع   متصدر الترتيب يوم 1 من مايو لافتاً إلى أن عدالة المنافسة تتطلب قبول طلب   ناديه بتأجيل مباراة المريخ وقال: لكنني لست واثقاً من قبول الطلب، عموماً   فعلنا ما علينا فعله.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*فجّر نجم المريخ السابق الدولي التونسي  عبد الكريم  النفطي مفاجأة كبيرة وهو يؤكد  أمس من مدنية صفاقس  رغبته الجادة في  العودة للمريخ ومواصلة مشواره مع النادي خاصة وأن بطاقته  الدولية لا تزال  بطرف اتحاد الكرة السوداني مشيراً إلى أنه لم يكن راضياً  عن نفسه في الفترة  التي قضاها ويريد أن تتاح له الفرصة مرة أخرى حتى يقدم  ما يتناسب وقدراته  ويتجاوز كل السلبيات التي شهدتها تجربته السابقة.
وقال النفطي: لقد خضعت لفترة علاج كافية واليوم أشعر بأنني في أفضل حالاتي   الفنية والبدنية وأتدرب بشكل مستمر مع فريقي الصفاقسي والذي قدم لي عرضاً   للعودة لقيادة الفريق في التسجيلات المقبلة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وزير الشباب  والرياضة الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار لا  يمانع في تنظيم المريخ لبطولة شرق ووسط  أفريقيا وأن القرار الذي اتخذه كان  يهدف من خلاله لارسال رسالة لاتحاد  الكرة حتى تتعامل وفقاً للإجراءات  السليمة بشأن هذه الأمور التي تستوجب  موافقة الوزارة قبل الشروع في أي  خطوة.
وأكد مصدر مسئول أن الوزير سوار لم يقصد من قراره المريخ لادراكه بأن   النادي اتبع الإجراءات السليمة وليس له ذنب في كل ما حدث ويضيف المصدر بأن   رسالة وصلت للمريخ من الوزير تؤكد بأنه لن يقف ضد مصلحة النادي الكبير.
ومع وجود الضوء الأخضر من الوزير لنادي المريخ إلا أن المعلومات التي حصلت   عليها الصحيفة تشير إلى أن النادي كان يفكر قبل صدور القرار بالعدول عن   فكرة التنظيم وأخطر سكرتير سيكافا بالأمر. 


*

----------


## yassirali66

*أكد اللاعب بلة  جابر أنه في انتظار الجلسة الثانية  المحددة له مع لجنة التحقيق مشيراً إلى  أنه يشعر حالياً بالحزن والندم معاً  ويريد طي صفحة ما حدث بينه ومدربه  وأنه يبعث برسالة اعتذار   لرئيس المريخ جمال الوالي وأعضاء  مجلس الإدارة والمدير الفني حسام البدري  وأعضاء الجهاز الفني واللاعبين  والجماهير ويأمل أن يجد المساعدة من الجميع  لتجاوز كل ما حدث وأن يساعدوه  ليعود بوجه جديد بعد أن استفاد كثيراً من  الدرس القاسي وأنه لا يعتذر من  أجل تخفيف العقوبة ولكنه يريد أن يطوي  الصفحة ويفكر في المستقبل.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وصف حسام البدري  المدير الفني للمريخ مهمة فريقه في  الدوري الممتاز بالصعبة خاصة عندما  يلعب مباراتين رسميتين في المنافسة  خارج الأرض على التوالي أمام الاتحاد  وجزيرة الفيل.. وقال البدري في حديثه  لموقع الأهلي إنه راضٍ عن أداء  اللاعبين في المباراة الماضية بالدوري  الممتاز أمام النيل الحصاحيصا  معتبراً أن الفريق قدم مباراة جيدة، مؤكداً  أن الفريق يسعى للصدارة  بالعلامة الكاملة برغم صعوبة المهمة، لأنه يريد  الظفر بالألقاب في الموسم  الأول له مع الفريق، مبدياً رغبة كبيرة بأن يكون  لقب بطولة الكأس من نصيبه  أيضاً، ليحقق الثنائية مع المريخ.
وأشاد البدري بلاعبي المريخ عقب الأداء وحصد الثلاث نقاط خاصة أن فريق   النيل يحتل المركز الثالث ويقدم مباريات جيدة خلال الموسم الحالي لكن فريقه   تمكن من التغلب عليه وتحقيق الفوز في هذه الفترة المهمة .
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تشكر يا حبيب و جمعة مباركة للكل
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*



تيمك صاح يا صلاح
الأرسنال يكشف حال أشباح الهلال بعشرة رجال!
العرضة صقرية.. والضربة نارية.. هاك يا هلال من دار جعل.. أهلينا الهلّ واكتمل
 الأحمر في الصدارة بالعلامة الكاملة.. والفريق الأزرق راسب بجدارة في امتحانات (مرحلة أساس) الدوري! 

باتع يا أرسنال لعبك أنيق مُو عك.. فرتقت الهلال دكيت حصونن دك.. قايدنك مكوك فرسان ومن غير شك.. كباسين دُهم.. وارثين شجاعة المك!
الليلة يوم أولاد نمر.. والساحة احتشدت أسود.. غنى البشيرة وزغردت.. زنوبة واتلموا الفهود!
ضرس الحرابة وسنها.. ريدة الكتال وارثنها.. خيران عروس كاشفنها.. قادرين يسووا رضا أم خدود!
ساعة رطن فيها السلاح.. تحلف تقول ماهم نصاح.. لاقوا المصايب بانشراح.. في جبينهم انكتب الفلاح.. وفي بالهم الحارات برود!
نحن  أولاد جعل حد من مرقنا نجيب نصر.. باذلين وما بنعرف نصُر.. هجدتنا فوق ضهر  المُهر.. وشافعنا شدة ماهو حُر.. باللقمة من خشمو بيجود (عبد المنعم محمد  أحمد)!
نحن عيال جعل كضب البداني وكرنا.. نحن الفوق  كراسي المملكة اتحكرنا.. جايعات السباع تشبع وتتذكرنا.. ونحن إن هجنا  سبحان من يصفي عكرنا!
في شندي الجمال ود الملوك  سواها.. ود موسى الحريف كرّر شريط سكواها.. أرسنال عديل العشرة اتناساها..  وود البرير يتفاصح وديونو ما حلاها!
الأرسنال هيبة وجمال!
نمر دار جعل.. هلّ واكتمل!
العشرة الكرام.. أدهشوا الناس.. ووقفوا سبايب الراس!
وهتفت جماهير شندي الجميلة بعد نهاية اللقاء التاريخي: تيمك صاح يا صلاح!
العرضة صقرية.. والضربة نارية!
السوط دوّر.. والهلال اتكور!
وفريد.. لعّاب شديد!
يا الفريد في عصرك قلبي فاقد أمانك!
النصر بي عشرة.. والوقت الضائع عشرة!
 نمور دار جعل انتزعوا النقاط رجالة وحمرة عين.. وبي عشرة لاعبين! 

نصر تاريخي
أمس سجل نمور دار جعل نصراً تاريخياً انتزعوه من الهلال بشراسة الرجال وعزيمة الأبطال!
طرد  الحكم الغاني يعقوبو منذ الدقيقة 21 فلم تلن لأبطال الأهلي قناة ولم  يهتزوا ولم يتضعضعوا بل نافحوا وقاتلوا وانتزعوا نصراً أفرح الأنصار.. وجعل  ليالي المدينة الباسلة تغلي بالحبور.
وضع الكوكي  استراتيجية النصر المؤزر.. وترجمها رفاق النور وعروة وود موسى وفريد  وباسيرو وفريد وإيكي وبقية عقد الصناديد الذين دوخوا الهلال وأدوا مثل  الأبطال.
ضرب نمور دار جعل الهلال الأب ورفعوا رصيدهم إلى سبع نقاط!
والدور علي هلال الجبال بعون الله.
لم تفاجئنا خسارة الهلال، مثلما لم يفاجئنا انتصار الأهلي.
فالهلال الحالي يعاني من مشاكل فنية كبيرة، ظهرت على أدائه ونتائجه في الدوري يوضوح.
في الجولة قبل السابقة فاز الهلال على الاتحاد مدني بضربة حظ في آخر ثواني اللقاء.
وقبلها عانى الأمرين ليفوز على أهلي الخرطوم، وخسر أمام المريخ.
ظهور  ديمبا المتوقف منذ فترة في توليفة الأزرق مباراة الأمس دليل على فقر كشف  الهلال، وإلا لما دفع ميشو بلاعب توقف عن التدريبات فترةً طويلة، وظل يطالب  بإنهاء عقده مع النادي.
ومشاركة الزامبي المتواضع فيلكس دليل آخر على تراجع الهلال فنياً في الموسم الحالي.
 إذا كان هذا هو حال الهلال في الدوري المحلي، فكيف سيكون حاله في لقاء رادس؟ 

المريخ في الصدارة بجدارة
يحلق المريخ في مقدمة سرب فرق الدوري بفارق ست نقاط من أقرب ملاحقيه.
وهو ينافس نفسه حتى الآن.. وهناك من يبالغون في انتقاد الفريق، ويقللون من قدر ما حققه في الدوري.
يفوز المريخ ويقنع ويتبارى مدربو الأندية الأخرى في التغزل في لاعبي الأحمر ومع ذلك يتحدث كثيرون عن غياب العرض الجيد.
نذكر هؤلاء إن الدوري نقاط.
وفي ختام المنافسة يفوز باللقب الأوفر نقاطاً وليس الأكثر إمتاعاً.
وفريق المريخ ناجح حتى اللحظة بدرجة الكمال في حصد كل نقاط مبارياته في الدوري.
وكان أفضل من خصومه السبعة بفارق كبير، على صعيدي المستوى والنتيجة.
مثل هذه الانتقادات الحادة توتر الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وتضعهم تحت ضغوطٍ نفسية عنيفة.
أداء  المريخ أمام النيل كان متميزاً في الحصة الأولى، ثم شهد انخفاضاً في مطلع  الحصة الثانية، لكن المدرب تدخل بتبديلات ناجحة وأعاد الأمور إلى نصابها  الصحيح.
لذا يجب أن نحفظ للبدري واللاعبين حقهم كاملاً، ونقول لهم أحسنتم، لكننا ننتظر منكم الأفضل.
لم  يلعب المريخ مع أحد فرق المؤخرة، بل واجه فريقاً قوياً ويمتلك لاعبين مهرة  من ذوي الخبرات النوعية وتفوق عليه في السيطرة والاستحواذ والنتيجة.
ينبغي أن نحفظ لفرقة النيل حقها ونقول إنها قدمت مباراة كبيرة وبذلت مجهوداً جباراً، لكنها واجهت من لا يستثني ولا يرحم فخسرت بشرف.
يكفي المريخ أن مدرب النيل اعترف له بالتفوق، وقال إن أداءه شهد طفرة كبيرة في الفترة الأخيرة.
الانتصار  في سبع مباريات متتالية وضرب كل الخصوم بالدور أمر أكثر من جيد، ويجب أن  ينال من حققوه حقهم في الإشادة، بدلاً من زيادة الضغوط عليهم.
وطالما أن كل نقاط الدوري داخل الجراب الأحمر فسنقول للاعبي المريخ ومدربهم أحسنتم!
 والصفوة.. تريد.. تحقيق.. المزيد!! 

هل أصبح البرير حاكماً بأمر الكرة في السودان؟
اختار  رئيس الهلال الأمين البرير أن يقتفي أثر إعلامه المولع بالحديث عن نظرية  المؤامرة وزعم أن الأرباب صلاح إدريس وجمال الوالي يتآمران على الهلال  ويسعيان إلى ضرب استقراره!
وزعم البرير أنه أمسك  بخيوط مؤامرة كبرى تهدف إلى زعزعة استقرار الهلال، وقال إن المتابع لما  يكتبه الأرباب ومزمل أبو القاسم من هجوم على رئيس الهلال يؤكد أن العزف يتم  على نغمة واحدة!
البرير يستجدي عطف الجماهير بالحديث عن مؤامرة مزعومة ومخطط تآمري أربابي مريخي!
ونسأله: أين هو الاستقرار الإداري الذي تتشدق به؟
ألم يطر رئيس النادي مع كامل مجلسه مع وصول أول شيك طائر من مديونية النادي؟
ألم يهرول إلى الحكومة طالباً سداد الديون رغم أنك أتيت لرئاسة النادي متشدقاً بأنك من أصحاب المال والأعمال؟
ألم يضطر أحد لاعبي الهلال إلى تقديم طلب لفسخ عقده مع النادي بسبب عدم الالتزام بسداد مستحقاته؟
حتى على صعيد الدوري المحلي خسر الهلال مرتين في سبع لقاءات، وفاز في مباراتين بخلع الضرس!
فأين يكمن الاستقرار المزعوم؟
نقول  للبرير نحن لا نخوض معاركنا بالوكالة عن الآخرين، ولا ننسق مع الأرباب ولم  نره منذ شهور وهو قادر على الرد عليك وإفحامك مثلما فعل خلال الأيام  الماضية!
وسؤالك للأرباب (إنت كنت وين) مردود عليك،  إذ شتان بين من حمل الهلال على ظهره قرابة العشر سنوات وأنفق عليه  المليارات ومن هرب من تحمل المسئولية بسبب شيك قيمته 200 مليون فقط لا غير!
أما جمال الوالي فلم يكلف نفسه عناء الرد على إساءاتك له لأنك لست نداً له.
الآلة  الإعلامية المريخية التي زعمت أنها منقادة لمزمل لا تتبع لأحد ولا تتلقى  تعليمات من أحد ولا تمد يدها لإداري بل تكتب بكامل إرادتها وتمتلك حريتها  كاملة وهي لم ترد عليك إلا بعد أن بادرت بالإساءة للمريخ ورئيسه بكلمات  سوقية قبيحة.
أعجب ما في حديث من قادته الصدف إلى رئاسة نادٍ كبير مثل الهلال أنه ادعى أن المريخ بحاجة إلى الاستئذان منه قبل أن يشارك في سيكافا!
هل يظن البرير أنه أصبح حاكماً بأمر الكرة في السودان؟
البرير  معذور، لأنه لا يدري أن تحديد هوية المشاركين في مثل هذه البطولات من صميم  اختصاصات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والبرير لا يدير الاتحاد العام!
 ولا يدير الهلال بعد أن أعلن استقالته من الرئاسة في التلفزيون ولم يعلن سحبها حتى اللحظة! 

الباشا يفتح ليبيا
يعتبر نجم المريخ أحمد الباشا مثال للاعب المثابر الذي يحترم مهنته كلاعب كرة القدم.
انتقل  الباشا من نادي الحرية الأمدرماني للهلال ولم يوفق، وتم الاستغناء عن  خدماته بعد فترة قصيرة فتحول إلى هلال بورتسودان وأمضى معه فترة ناجحة  تكللت بالانتقال إلى المريخ.
وتراوحت تجربة الباشا في الفترة الأولى مع المريخ ما بين النجاح والفشل.
اعتبره  الكرواتي رادان أفضل لاعب في المريخ، وأشركه في وظيفة المحور، وبعد رحيله  تجول الباشا في عدد من الخانات، ولعب في قلب الدفاع والطرف الأيمن والأيسر  والمحور، بل حرس مرمى المريخ في الجزء الأخير من مباراة زيسكو الزامبي  الشهيرة عقب طرد أكرم الهادي سليم.
وفي عهد كروجر وجد الباشا الإنصاف ولعب في المحور والطرف اليمين.
وفي  عهد كاربوني أخفق في مباراة القمة الهلال فاتهمه بعض قاصري الفهم بسوء  الأداء والتخاذل، فاضطر إلى الرحيل إلى ليبيا معاراً وقضى فيها ستة أشهر،  ثم عاد مؤخراً ليصبح البطاقة الرابحة في يد المصري حسام البدري ويتحول من  لاعب محور عادي إلى هداف عصري يفك شفرة الخندقة ويمزق شباك الخصوم.
رجع  الباشا من ليبيا بهدوء وعارض البعض عودته لكنه أثبت جدارته وتألق حتى أجبر  مدربي الخصوم على الإشادة به وبات هدافاً للفريق والدوري.
يا  باشا لو ليبيا يتصلح الكورة بالطريقة دي وتجعل لاعب الارتكاز هدافاً  للدوري سنرسل كل لاعبي السودان إليها ليلعبوا فيها مدينة مدينة.. فريق  فريق.. نادي نادي.. ملعب ملعب.. زنقة زنقة.
 برافو باشا المريخ وننتظر المزيد من الإجادة في مقبل المباريات. 

المريخ صدارة.. كورة وحضارة
يتربع المريخ على عرش الدوري وجماهيره زعلانة والانتقادات مستمرة!
وهذا يشير إلى ارتفاع مستوى طموح الصفوة.
ومن سار على الدرب وصل.
وإذا كانت النفوس كباراً تعبت في مرادها أجسام المريخاب!
المريخ صدارة.. كورة وحضارة!
قمة الدوري حمراء بالعلامة الكاملة.. بنيات المريخ التحتية الأفضل في السودان!
بل أصبحت مقياساً للتطور عند الآخرين.
وعلاوةً على تميزه في مسابقة الدوري واصل المريخ تفاعله مع المجتمع الرياضي بمبادرات راقية لقيت الاستحسان من الجميع.
المريخ السبّاق المبادر الذي يحرك الساكن.
يصنع المريخ الأحداث ويترك ردود الأفعال للآخرين إما إشادةً أو تبخيساً!
 فرق يا إبراهيم! 

عصر البارسا
حدث المتوقع وفاز البارسا على الريال بهدفين نظيفين أمام الأنصار وفي عقر الدار!
عندما  تمتلك لاعبين بمستوى الأسطورة والعبقري والساحر الرهيب ليونيل ميسي  والأستاذ إنييستا والموسيقار تشافي هيرنانديز والحاجز الخرساني جيرارد  بيكيه والأسد بويول والمعلم سيرجيو بوسكيتش والهداف المرعب دافيد فيا وبقية  العقد النضيد فمن حقك أن تحلم بقهر أعتى الخصوم الفوز بكل الألقاب.
بوجود  هؤلاء طبيعي أن يحتكر البارسا لقب الدوري الإسباني ثلاث سنوات متتالية  ويصل نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال أربع مرات متتالية ويفوز بلقب دوري أبطال  أوروبا مرتين ويحقق لقب كأس العالم للأندية مرتين!
وقد أكدت جائزة الكرة الذهبية الأخيرة تميز البارسا عندما تنافس عليها ثلاثة من نجوم برشلونة!
نجح المدرب الشاب بيب غوارديولا في وضع الخلطة السرية وحول برشلونة إلى إعصار من المتعة.
نحن نعيش الآن عصر البارسا!
ليس هناك فريق يمتع أكثر من برشلونة حالياً.
وليس هناك فريق يستطيع أن يحتكر الكرة من برشلونة!
وليس هناك فريق يستطيع أن يرفع نسبة سيطرته على الكرة إلى أكثر من ثلاثين في المادة أمام برشلونة!
كرة  البارسا الحالية تشبه كرة (البلاستيشن)، سرعة وخفة ومهارة وقوة ونقل ممتع  للكرة وفنيات رفيعة ومهارات بديعة وكرة قدم خالية من التعقيد، ومحتشدة  بالجمال.
نقطة وشرطة.. باص وخانة.. تيك تاك!
بعدها ثم يأتي الخلط والرسم بالأقدام من ميسي ورفاقه في الثلث الأخير من الملعب!
لذا لم يكن غريباً أن ينال الريال ست هزائم في آخر ثماني مباريات جمعته مع سحرة البارسا!
كلو كوم وعبقرية ميسي كوم آخر!
ميسي نسيج وحده، يفعل بالكرة ما يريد، ويجمع ويشتت، يضرب ويطرح!
ميسي (مالوش حل) على قول أشقائنا المصريين!
وهدفه الثاني في شباك الريال أبرز دليل على أن مراقبته مستحيلة.
برشلونة سيد الكرة الجميلة والمرشح الأبرز لبلوغ النهائي والفوز باللقب حتى في مواجهة عتاولة المان.
 ولا عزاء للريال ومدربه (سبيشل ون وتو وفايف)! 

آخر الحقائق
كتب إعلام الهلال مدعياً أن لاعبي الهلال أصيبوا بحالات غريبة من الإعياء في مباراتهم مع الإفريقي.
بحسب إعلام الهلال فقد سقط هيثم بين الشوطين وأصيبت أطرافه بالخدر وتم نقله إلى المستشفى.
وسقط المعز دون أن يمسه أحد!
وأصيب يوسف هوت من دون احتكاك مع الخصم وعجز عن إكمال المباراة!
وأصيب سادومبا بإعياء شديد بعد نهاية اللقاء وتم نقل اللاعبين الأربعة إلى مستشفى الزيتونة بالخرطوم!
حاول الإعلام الأزرق تصوير الأمر على أنه عمل سحري يستهدف لاعبي الهلال!
ونحن  ننحاز إلى العلم، ونعتقد أن فحص اللاعبين طبياً بدقة يمكن أن يكشف سبب  الإعياء المفاجئ الذي أصاب الرباعي أمام الإفريقي وأدى إلى احتجاب معظمهم  عن لقاء مسمار دار جعل.
افحصوهم طبياً قبل أن تتسرعوا في الحديث عن الغيبيات!
ضربة في دار جعل.. جات بي مهل!
غداً  نتوقع مطالعة خبر جديد يتحدث عن أن هزيمة الهلال في شندي حدثت بمؤامرة  مريخية دبرها صحافي مريخي صرح بالنتيجة مسبقاً عندما كتب (هل يستطيع الهلال  أن يخرج من كمين نمور دار جعل سالماً)؟ وأجاب على نفسه قائلاً (أشك في  ذلك)!
هل هناك تآمر أكثر من توقع خسارة الهلال في شندي قبل يوم من موعد المباراة؟
كتبنا: (إذا حظي الأهلي بتحكيم عادل فلا نستبعد أن يحقق الفوز على الهلال).
قسا الحكم على الأهلي وفرض عليه أن يلعب ناقصاً قرابة السبعين دقيقة، وفاز الأرسنال رجالة وحمرة عين!
الربط المقدر للزعيم في الدورة الأولى: 39 من 39!
نسبة التحصيل الحالية: مية في المية!
وتحصيل الهلال تعبان شديد!
حليل موسى يا حليل موسى!
ناس قوون أخذوا الكاميرات إلى شندي وتركوا البطاريات في الخرطوم!
وفي ما يبدو فقد ترك ميشو بطاريات الهلال في الخرطوم أيضاً!
والمحصلة: البث معطل.. والهلال مجندل!
في المقابل حملات المريخ الانتقامية مستمرة.. والاستثناءات ممنوعة!
فتش فريد دفاع الهلال سامي سامي.. أتير أتير.. ديمبا ديمبا.. معز معز.. بويا بويا.. زنقة زنقة!
خسر الهلال مرتين في سبع مباريات دورية!
الفريق الأزرق راسب بجدارة في امتحانات (مرحلة أساس) الدوري!
طبيعي أن يرفض نادي النسور تأجيل مباراته مع الهلال!
كل فرق الدوري باتت طمعانة في نقاط الفريق الأزرق!
والنسور يرغب في انتزاع المركز الثاني لأن الفارق بينه والهلال حالياً 4 نقاط فقط!
وصافة الهلال للدوري في خطر شديد!
فيصل موسى درس الحالة.. ولقاها بطالة (سعودي حسن ود الحواتة)!
يللا شندي نزور الحبايب!
ويا حليل ربوع شندي.. بلد الجمال عندي.. ساهرتوا بينا!
الأغنية مهداة من الأستاذ فيصل موسى للريس الأمين البرير!
فردة شندي تغطيك وتدفيك!
نمور دار جعل.. فجروا براكين الزعل (إبراهيم باترا)!
عشرة الأهلي عشرة علي عشرة!
نجاح قاسم.. صدارة مريخ.. فوز أرسنال وضربة بارسا.. ماشة معانا باسطة!
نمور دار جعل سووها والكيف اكتمل!
وود موسى ختاها في الشبك بي مهل!
هيبة يا المريخ هيبة يا البارسا!
عشرة بلا كشرة!
نمور دار جعل.. سبب الزعل!
المؤامرة كبيرة.. والضربة خطيرة!
في كتب التاريخ: كتلة المتمة!
وفي كتاب الحاضر: كتلة شندي!
نتوقع أن تكرر الصحيفة الزرقاء مانشيت: ده ما الهلال.. ده لعب عيال!
أحفاد المك دكوا الأزرق دك (أنور الطيب)!
مسمار فيصل للشبكة موصل!
الأهلي بالعشرة.. حبابو عشرة (عبد المنعم النقر)!
تعلن ترحيلات الفيصل عن تخفيض سعر التذكرة إلى شندي من (عشرة) جنيهات إلى جنيه (واحد) فقط (التاج البرير!
 آخر خبر: تيمك صاح.. يا صلاح!
*

----------


## fanan

*




إنتقلت الإنتقادات الكثيفة الموجهة نحو المدرب حسام البدري  المدير الفني للمريخ.. إزاء تراجع أداء الفريق وظهور الكثير من الأخطاء في  المباريات التي لعبها الفريق مؤخراً.. من الإنتقادات الإعلامية  والجماهيرية.. إلي الجانب الرسمي وهو مجلس إدارة النادي.. حيث أبدي السيد  جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ عدم إقتناعه بمردود الفريق في مباراة النيل  الحصاحيصا.. وقال المهندس عبدالقادر همد مساعد رئيس المريخ أنه لم يشاهد  الفريق بهذا البطء من قبل.. وذهب الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة بالقول أنهم شاهدوا  مباراة مملة للغاية.. وبالتأكيد فإن ما صرّح به الوالي وهمد وأبوجريشة  يدور في أذهان بقية أعضاء المجلس.. وهذا مؤشر خطير بحق المدرب حسام  البدري.. لأن أعضاء مجلس المريخ دائماً يفضلون الحديث عن الأمور الفنية  داخل الإجتماعات الخاصة بالمجلس.. أو في جلسات المواجهة مع الجهاز الفني..  بل أنه من النادر جداً إنتقاد الوالي لمردود الفريق أو الحديث في الأمور  الفنية.. ما لم يكون قد وصل إلي قناعة بذلك.. وهذا دليل واضح علي إنتشار  حالة عدم الرضاء وسط المريخاب من أداء الفريق.. رغم محاولات البعض تجميل  الواقع بالحديث عن أهمية تحقيق الفوز فقط.. دون وضع أي أهمية لشكل وأداء  الفريق وظهور أي مسحات تدريبية أو تكتيكية.. ولكن هؤلاء نسوا أنه لا يعقل  ظهور المريخ بهذه المستويات المخجلة.. رغم كل ما توفر للمدرب حسام البدري..  ولو كان الفريق مستمراً في التنافس الأفريقي لقلنا أن المدرب لم يجد الوقت  الكافي لتطبيق الخطط التكتيكية.. وأن البرنامج الضاغط هو الذي دفعه  للتفكير بطريقة تجارية.. ولكن ظل يكتفي بتدريبات قليلة جداً.. ووضح أنه ليس  من نوعية المدربين الذين يهتمون بكل تفاصيل فريقه.. ولو كان كذلك لما  تعالت أصوات الإستهجان من ضعف مستوي الفريق بمثل ما هو حادث هذه الأيام..!!·  رئيس المريخ ومساعده ونائب رئيس لجنة الكرة.. ذكروا عبارات مهمة في  تقييمهم لاداء الفريق في آخر مباراة.. حيث ذكر الوالي مفردات البطء  والرتابة.. وسار همد في ذات طريق الوالي بالحديث عن البطء.. بينما تحدث  أبوجريشة عن أخطاء فظيعة في الإستلام والتمرير وإفتقار الفريق للسلاسة  والسرعة في الأداء.. وهذه المفردات شخصياً ظللت أكررها منذ أن تولي البدري  تدريب الفريق.. وسار العديد من الزملاء في ذات الإتجاه.. وفي كل مرة يتحدث  البعض عن ضرورة عدم محاسبة حسام البدري بالقطعة.. وضرورة الصبر عليه.. ورغم  إتفاقنا الكامل مع هذه الأطروحات.. لكن في ذات الوقت لا بد من التأكيد علي  أن المريخ لم تظهر عليه أي آثار تدريبية.. ولم يطبق حتي هذه اللحظة خطة  بعينها.. حيث ظل الفريق يحقق الفوز هكذا دون أن يقدم الأداء المقنع الذي  يتناسب مع الإنتصارات التي حققها هذه اللحظة.. فجمهور المريخ لا يرضي البتة  بإنتصار فريقه دون أن يصحب ذلك الأداء المقنع.. بل أنه جمهور يمكن أن يرضي  بهزيمة فريقه لو ظهر بمستوي جيد.. ورغم إتفاقنا الكامل بأن أي مدرب يسعي  ليقدم فريقه أفضل ما عنده.. إلا أننا لم نحس بهذا مع البدري.. رغم إقتراب  النصف الأول من الموسم من نهايته.. ورغم الخيارات العديدة في قائمة المريخ  والتي تمنح أي مدرب الفرصة في تطبيق خطة بعينها.. ولكن المؤسف أننا عندما  نشير غلي مثل هذه الأمور.. تثور ثائرة البعض ويظنون أنها نستهدف البدري..  رغم أن ما نكتبه يدور في أذهان الكثيرين الذين يتابعون المريخ جيداً ولا  ينظرون إلي الأمور بمثلما ينظر لها البعض الذين يهمهم فقط إنتصار الفريق..  فالمريخ وكما ذكرت في مقالي بالأمس يمكن ان ينتصر علي أي فريق محلي دون أن  يكون في حاجة لمدرب أو خطط.. إستناداً علي الفوارق الكبيرة فنياً وتكتيكياً  بين لاعبيه وبقية الأندية.. بخلاف الإمكانيات الأخري..!!
·  الغريبة سادتي أن حسام البدري لا زال مصراً حتي هذه اللحظة أن فريقه يقدم  أفضل ما عنده.. وأن أداءه ليس متراجعاً وليس هناك بطء في الأداء.. وزاد  بالقول أن المنافسين يلعبون أمام المريخ بطريقة دفاعية ويقاتلون من أجل  الفوز.. وصراحة لم أفهم ماذا يقصد البدري بتبريراته هذه.. خاصة الجزئية  الأخيرة والمتعلقة بأداء الفرق الأخري أمام المريخ.. لأنه عندما تلعب الفرق  الأخري بطريقة دفاعية والمقاتلة من أجل تحقيق الفوز علي المريخ.. فذاك يصب  في مصحلة المريخ ذات نفسه.. لأنه وقتها تظهر الفوارق بين المريخ والفرق  الأخري.. وتظهر تأثيرات التكتيكات المضادة لفك شفرة أي تكتيك يلعب به  الخصم.. ولا أظن أن هذه الجزئية غائبة عن حسام البدري.. لأن الفوارق واضحة  بين المريخ وبقية المنافسين.. وكفته هي الأرجح دائماً.. وبصمات أي مدرب  تظهر في مواجهة الخصوم التي تلعب بطريقة دفاعية.. وفي التحسب لأي تكتيكات  يلعب بها منافسيه.. وللأسف لم تظهر أي بصمات للبدري حتي هذه اللحظة علي  أداء الفريق.. وما تحقق من فوز أمام النيل الحصاحيصا كان بمجهودات فردية  بحتة.. بل لا أدري ماذا كان سيحدث للمريخ لو كان مستمراً في دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.. لأن ما ظل يقدمه الفريق منذ أن تولي البدري تدريبه.. أكد أن  المريخ لم يكن مؤهلاً للذهاب بعيداً في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. فإذا كان  البدري لا يقدر علي وضع التكتيكات المضادة لكسر تكتل فرق مثل الأهلي شندي  والموردة وحي العرب والأمل والنيل الحصاحيصا.. فماذا كان سيفعل لو واجه  مولودية الجزائري الذي أجبر إنتركلوب الأنغولي علي قبول التعادل في ذات  الملعب الذي شهد خروج المريخ من الدور الأول.. ولا أريد التحميل أكثر علي  البدري.. ولكنني أكرر ما ختم به السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ حديثه.. وهو  أن عملاً كبيراً ينتظر البدري في المرحلة المقبلة لتصحيح أوضاع فريقه  والإنتقال لمرحلة الحد الأدني من الإقناع في الأداء وتحقيق الإنتصارات..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
·  نسي البدري أن التكتل الدفاعي الذي لعب به النيل الحصاحيصا.. طبقته كل  الفرق التي لعبت مع المريخ بإستاده حتي هذه اللحظة.. وعليه أن يعلم أن هذا  الإسلوب سيتكرر في كل مباريات المريخ في الممتاز.. لذا عليه أن لا يضعه  شماعة لضعف أداء فريقه مستقبلاً.. بل عليه أن يضع التكتيكات المضادة لكسر  تكتل أي فريق..!!
· الواقع يفرض علي.. حسام البدري  وضع كل الإنتقادات الموجهة له.. والملاحظات التي يبيدها البعض.. موضع  الإهتمام.. لأنها تهدف لإصلاح حال الفريق.. ولا تعني بأي حال من الأحوال  إستهدافه..!!
· إذا وافقنا من يقولون أننا نستهدف البدري.. فهل يمكن أن نصف إنتقادات مجلس المريخ لمدربه.. هي أيضاً إستهداف له..!!؟
·  لم أهضم حديث المهندس همد ومن قبله عادل أبوجريشه.. بقولهما أن عدم وجود  مدرب لياقة أثر علي الأداء.. لأن مثل هذا الأمر لا يُصرح به للصحف بمثل هذه  الطريقة.. وإنما يتم الحديث عنه داخل إجتماعات المجلس.. ولا أدري ماذا فعل  همد وأبوجريشة عضوي المجلس في سبيل التعاقد بسرعة مع مدرب لياقة..!!
· بح صوتنا ونحن نتحدث عن مآلات عدم وجود مدرب لياقة.. وللأسف لم يسمع أحد أصواتنا.. وها هو المريخ يدفع ثمن ذلك..!!
·  البدري قال أنه يمكن أن يقوم بمهام مدرب اللياقة.. وقال فاروق جبرة أن أي  فريق لا يحتاج لمدرب لياقة إذا كان تحضيره جيداً للموسم..!!
· لا البدري قام بمهام مدرب اللياقة.. ولا جبرة أقنعنا بنظريته هذه البعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع.. وعن المفاهيم التدريبية..!!
· نسي جبرة أن إعداد المريخ لم يكن جيداً بالصورة التي تجعله يطلق نظريته هذه التي لا تستند علي أرضية..!!
·  لماذا صمت البدري كل هذه الفترة علي عدم وجود مدرب لياقة.. رغم أنه يعرف  تماماً التأثيرات السلبية لغياب مدرب اللياقة.. ولماذا لم يسع للتعاقد مع  مدرب لياقة مصري..!!؟
· مشكلة البدري أنه يترك بعض  التفاصيل الخاصة به لمجلس الإدارة.. ولا يلح في ضرورة الإستجابة.. وصمته  علي عدم وجود مدرب لياقة يشير إلي إمكانية سماحه بالتدخل في إختصاصاته..!!
·  أهلي شندي الذي كسب مباراة واحدة فقط وتعادل في مثلها.. وخسر أربع  مباريات.. نجح في التفوق علي الهلال الذي لم يخسر سوي مباراة واحدة كانت  أمام المريخ..!!
· نجحت إدارة الأرسنال شندي في الإيفاء بوعدها بعدم خروج الهلال بأي نقطة من إستاد شندي..!!
· خسارة الهلال تصب في مصلحة المريخ.. يلا بدري ورينا همتك يا بدري..!!
 · آخبر خبر:مؤامرة الأرباب وجمال.. نفذها الأرسنال
*

----------


## محمدين

*تسلم يا راقى
وجمعة مباركة إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					




باتع يا أرسنال لعبك أنيق مُو عك.. فرتقت الهلال دكيت حصونن دك.. قايدنك مكوك فرسان ومن غير شك.. كباسين دُهم.. وارثين شجاعة المك!
الليلة يوم أولاد نمر.. والساحة احتشدت أسود.. غنى البشيرة وزغردت.. زنوبة واتلموا الفهود!
ضرس الحرابة وسنها.. ريدة الكتال وارثنها.. خيران عروس كاشفنها.. قادرين يسووا رضا أم خدود!
ساعة رطن فيها السلاح.. تحلف تقول ماهم نصاح.. لاقوا المصايب بانشراح.. في جبينهم انكتب الفلاح.. وفي بالهم الحارات برود!
نحن  أولاد جعل حد من مرقنا نجيب نصر.. باذلين وما بنعرف نصُر.. هجدتنا فوق ضهر  المُهر.. وشافعنا شدة ماهو حُر.. باللقمة من خشمو بيجود (عبد المنعم محمد  أحمد)!
نحن عيال جعل كضب البداني وكرنا.. نحن الفوق  كراسي المملكة اتحكرنا.. جايعات السباع تشبع وتتذكرنا.. ونحن إن هجنا  سبحان من يصفي عكرنا!



ابشر بالخير والله
جيبوا البطان وزغردن يا نسوان
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ابو اليسر تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

نادر الدانيعمود وجهة نظر 

رسالة الى منتقدي البدري 


نكتب لمصلحة المريخ الكيان ولا شئ سوى ذلك 
عندما كان البدري يجرب في لاعبيه ويدفع في كل مرة بتشكيلة مختلفة قالوا بان البدري لم يثبت تشكيلته وانه فشل في ذلك وان تغيير اللاعبين يضر بالفريق وانتقدوا البدري كثيرا في هذه الجزئية .
ثم كان ان قام البدري بتثبيت التشكيلة ووضع اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب فلم يسكتوا على ذلك وقاموا بانتقاده وقالوا بانه لم يتح الفرصة للعديد من اللاعبين وانه سوف يدمرهم ببقاؤهم في كنبة الاحتياطي .
عجبي لهؤلاء ولامثالهم !!!!
اتعجب حقاً لهؤلاء لانهم يسيرون عكس التيار وكأنهم يتصيدون للثغرات ولا يرضون بالواقع الطبيعي الذي تفرضه الظروف على المدرب فالبدري اعد المريخ بالامكانيات التي اتحيت له وعمل كل ما في وسعه ان يعمله مع فرقة المريخ الحالية وهاهو المريخ الان يسير من نصر الى نصر ويتصدر بالعلامة الكاملة ويقدم كل ما هو مقنع حسب ما هو متاح وموجود .
البدري يمتلك من اللاعبين ما يستطيع ان ينتصر به على فرق الدوري الممتاز بما فيهم الهلال الذي لم يخرج حتى الان من البطولة الافريقية نعم تفوق المريخ عليه بخطة البدري وبتغيراته وتبديلاته التي قام بها في مباراة القمة واستطاع ان يفوز على كل اندية الممتاز التي قابلها وكانت كل تكتيكاته وخططه تؤكد فوز المريخ على هذه الاندية ونيله للثلاثة نقاط بكل جدارة واستحقاق واخرها مباراة نيل الحصاحيصا والتي ابدع فيها البدري في الشوط الثاني بحسن تفهمه لمجريات المباراة خاصة في الشوط الثاني علما بان الجميع انتقد المريخ في مباراته امام الامل عطبرة عندما كان الاداء فاتراً في شوط اللعب الثاني وقل مردود المريخ فيه كثيراً لكن البدري استفاد من ذلك في مباراة نيل الحصاحيصا وصحح كل الاخطاء التي حدثت في مباراة الامل ولعب الشوط الاول بتفوق واضح على النيل وعندما احس بان اداء فريقه قد تراجع في الشوط الثاني تماماً مثل مباراة الامل اجري تبديلات موفقة للغاية اعادت المريخ الى المباراة وجعلته يسيطر عليها ويتفوق فيها لينال الثلاثة نقاط بعد احراز باسكال للهدف الثاني في مرمى النيل .
ماذا يريد هؤلاء من البدري ومن لاعبي المريخ 
كلامهم خطير وربما يجلب اثار سالبة على المدرب وعلى لاعبي المريخ انفسهم لان انتقاد المدرب سواء ان كان من مجلس الادارة او من بعض الصحفيين سيجلب التمرد وسط لاعبي المريخ وربما يذهب بعض اللاعبين لعدم رضاهم من المدرب وبالتالي نجر على انفسنا المصائب قبل ان تقع ونفتح الباب لدخول المشاكل والتمرد والعصيان من قبل اللاعبين الذين حتما سوف يتأثرون بما يقال واندهش حقيقة من كلام هؤلاء فهم ينتقدون الفريق وهو يسير من نصر الى نصر واقول ما بال هؤلاء ان تعثر المريخ وهم امر طبيعي ماذا هم فاعلون ان تعثر الفريق في احدى المباريات او تعادل حتى لا قدر الله في حين ان غيرنا واقصد الهلال يرفعون من روح لاعبيهم المعنوية بالرغم من الفوارق الشاسعة بيننا وبينهم من ناحية الاداء والامكانيات والمدرب والفهم وكل تلك الاموار والانتصارات التي حققها المريخ ومازال يحققها تعني شيئا واحداً (ان المريخ هو الافضل في الساحة حتى الان ) بينما غيرنا يتعرض للهزائم في الدوري لكنها لا تؤثر فيهم وفي روحهم المعنوية ورغماً عن ذلك تجدنا ننتقد طريقتنا في الاداء والتكتيك الذي يلعب به المدرب في حين ان المشكلة الاساسية ليست في كيفية التكتيك او غيره وانما هي في الاساس فينا نحن الذين لا نرض بكل ما هو جميل ونريد تحقيق الكمال والكمال هو لله وحده جل في علاه .
المريخ سادتي هو فريق كرة قدم يلعب من اجل الانتصار والانتصار لا ياتي الا عندما يؤدي الفريق كل المطلوب منه ولن يؤدي الفريق كل المطلوب منه الا عندما يكون هناك تكتيك واضح وخطة يلعب بها الفريق والفريق حاليا يلعب بخطة وبتكتيك واضح للعيان ولا ادر من اين يأتي هؤلاء ليقولوا بان المريخ لا يلعب بخطة او لمحة تدريبية على الرغم من وجود اكثر من مدلول يؤكد هذه الاشياء واولها الانتصارات التي تحققت والتي يسير بها لاعبي المريخ من نصر الى نصر وهم الان في قمة الدوري الممتاز .
الاختبار الحقيقي للبدري لم يأت بعد :
نعم مباريات الولايات هي المحك الحقيقي والفرصة الاكيدة للبدري لكي يخرس كل الالسن الي هاجمته في عدم وجود لمحات تدريبية على فرقته وبالتاكيد سوف يبرهن البدري على قدرته التدريبية في ذلك بمساعدة اللاعبين وهمتهم واصرارهم على تخطي كل فرق الممتاز بما فيها مباريات الولايات ولان الاختبار الحقيقي سوف يكون في هذه المباريات علينا ان ننتظر تلك المباريات لنرى كيف سوف يبرهن البدري على ايجاد المخارج لفرقة المريخ بالمضي قدما في تصدر فرق الممتاز بالعلامة الكاملة .
البدري يسير من الاحسن الى الافضل وهو مدرب شاطر يعرف كيف يغير ويبدل باللاعبين وكيف يدفع بهم في الوقت المناسب لتغيير حال فريقه بل لتغيير نتيجة اي لقاء يلعب فيه وتلك حقيقة غائبة عن الكثيرين وسوف تشاهدونها في مقبل المباريات وانتظروا كلامي هذا ولان نظرتي في المدربين لا تخيب ابداً . 
فرقة المريخ الحالية موظفة احسن توظيف ولا ينقصها شئ في وجود عددية وافرة من اللاعبين في كل خانة وباعتماد البدري على اي مجموعة يمكنه ان يحقق مراده من الفوز خاصة في مباريات الولايات .
انتقاد مجلس الادارة للبدري وللفريق لا يعن انه غير راض عن الفرقة وعن المدرب بل يعني ان المجلس يريد الافضل للفريق وكلنا ننشد الافضل للفريق وبالتالي نحن نسير مع مجلس الادارة في منحاه لكننا في ذات الوقت نثمن على المجهود الذي يبذله المدرب ونرى بان الفريق يسير بصورة طيبة حتى الان وهذا لا يعن عدم وجود علات بالفريق اوهنات هنا وهناك وفي مقابل ذلك يسعى المدرب بكل فكره وكيانه لاصلاح الفرقة المريخية سواء ان كان اثناء المباريات او في التمارين والكل يشهد على ذلك خاصة في مباراة النيل الاخيرة والتي اجرى فيها البدري تبديلات اتت اكلها لصالح الفرقة المريخية واستطاع ان يقلب الطالولة عندما ادخل ساكواها والعجب وراجي فعاد المريخ للمباراة واستلم الكرة وفعل فيها كل شئ واحرز هدفا ملعوبا وتكتيكياً في نفس الوقت وليس باجتهاد فردي لان باسكال لم يتقدم على حساب خانته بتفكيره هو بل كان ذلك بتعليمات اكيدة من البدري لاننا شاهدناه يتقدم اكثر من مرة في كل مباريات المريخ وهذا يعني انه ينفذ تعليمات المدرب والمدرب هو الذي رأى في باسكال هذه الامكانية التي تمكنه من احراز هدف والاستفادة منه في عملية التقدم والرجوع في ذات الوقت فاننا نشاهد لاعبا اخر كان يغطي منطقة باسكال عند تقدمه كما شاهدنا لاعبا اخر يغطي مكان سفاري ايضا عند تقدمه مع الهجمة وكل ذلك تكتيك واضح من البدري وعمل وشغل يقوم به المدربين ولو كان اللاعبون يلعبون دون مدربهم ودون تعليمات لما فعلوا ذلك من اصله .
ما اريد توصيله للجميع بان الانتقاد اللاذع للمدرب واللاعبين له توقيت معين ويكون في اوقات معينة وظروف معينة يجب ان يقال فيها وقد اختار كل من انتقد المدرب توقيتاً خاطئا وزماناً غير مناسب تماما لهذه الانتقادات التي لم تأت في وقتها فبينما يسير الفريق من الاحسن الى الافضل وبينما يتصدر الفريق بالعلامة الكاملة نجد ان هناك من يحبط ويثبط من عزيمة المدرب ولاعبيه ويفتح الثغرات والابواب للاعبين لكي يدخلوا من باب الاخفاق ويسيروا فيه وقد يتسأل اللاعبون بدهشة ماذا يريد هؤلاء اكثر من الانتصار فلقد طبقنا ما ذكره المدرب وفعلنا ما علينا من ادوار داخل الملعب وخرجنا منتصرين !!!!!!!!!!!!! فماذا عسانا ان نفعل اكثر من ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نعم نحن لم نقدم كل ما عندنا حتى الان لكن على الاقل اتينا بالانتصار الذي ننشده وتنشده القاعدة المريخية وحتى ان كانت هناك شعرة من الاخفاق بيننا وبين المدرب فانها حتما ستتسع وسيطول مداها في مقبل الايام ان استمر هؤلاء في توبيخ وانتقاد المدرب البدري وهو يسير من نصر الى نصر .
ولو كان هؤلاء المنتقدون للبدري يرون ان في ذهابه اصلاح لحال المريخ فانهم واهمون لان هذا ليست توقيتاً مناسبا لذهاب البدري وان ذهابه في هذا التوقيت هو عين التخلف والجهل والنظرة الضيقة للامور .
وان كنتم حقا ترون ان انتقاد المدرب في كل كبيرة وصغيرة هو امر ضروري لاثنيتم على ما قام به من انتصارات نراها في كل المباريات التي خاضها الفريق وان البدري حاليا هو المدرب الذي يقود الفريق في هذه الانتصارات وانه يعمل وفقاً لاستراتيجية هي الانسب والافضل للتيم حتى الان .
علينا ان نعرف بان انتقاد المدرب وهو يحقق الفوزفي مبارياته شئ عجيب وغريب وان اثاره السلبية سوف تمتد الى الفريق والى لاعبيه وعندها سوف نبحث عن هذا الفوز الذي حققه المدرب ويحققه حاليا مع اللاعبين وبالتالي لن نجده امامنا كما هو ماثل الان لانه سوف يذهب كما تذهب الرياح ولا تعود.
نظرة اخيرة :
فوز الارسنال على الهلال هل يدفع بلاعبي المريخ للابتعاد بصدارة قائمة الممتاز ام يجعل اللاعبين يتراخون في سبيل الحفاظ على هذه الصدارة ؟ هذا ما ستوضحه الايام القادمة .
الفرصة اتت للمريخ على طبق من ذهب لكي يضرب لاعبوه بقوة ويؤكدوا احقيتهم بالممتاز خاصة وان الهلال ابتعد بستة نقاط بينه وبين المريخ وعلى لاعبي المريخ الاستفادة التامة من هذه الفرصة واستغلالها بالضرب بيد من حديد كل اندية الممتاز وتصدر العلامة الكاملة في كل مباريات الفريق المقبلة والمريخ قادر على ذلك بقوة لاعبيه واصرارهم على تحقيق المراد.
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر .. يديك العافية
*

----------


## fanan

*




سم الله الرحمن الرحيم في السلك

 •    اها
 •    امس قاعدين
 •    زينه في زينه
 •    في نادي المريخ
 •    نتفاكر في مريخ الحاضر ومريخ باكر
 •    كان اليوم الثالث لنفرة العضويه
 •    عضويتنا في المريخ هي جنسيتنا
 •    لايكفي ان تقول انا سوداني
 •    بل لابد من نيل شرف مستند الجنسيه
 •    بطاقة العضويه هي مستند الجنسيه
 •    المهم
 •    نجحت النفره مثل سابقاتها
 •    ولسه ماشين في الدرب
 •    المهم
 •    اثناء الجلسه ديك سمعنا زول بضحك
 •    هاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااي
 •    ضحك لما اتفنقل
 •    قلنا ليهو مالك
 •    قال فيصل موسي جاب قون
 •    طبعا انا استغربت
 •    كيف الحكم يسمح لفيصل موسي يجيب قون
 •    قلت يمكن قلشت من فيصل ود موسي وسكنت شباك اهلي الارباب
 •    قمت قلت ليهو فيصل جاب القون كيف ؟
 •    قال لي الكوره في زاويه والمعز في زاويه
 •    ضربة الزاويه
 •    ضحكنا المره دي كلنا
 •    هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااي
 •    نطه واحد قال يعني الارباب ختاها للبرير ؟
 •    ضحكنا تاني
 •    هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
 •    قام جا واحد قال الليله الافريقي لاعب في الدوري التونسي
 •    قلنا ليهو لعب كيف ؟
 •    قال حسب كلام المذيع لعب بالخطه الحايلعب بيها ضد الجماعه
 •    قلنا ليهو وانتهت كم الكوره ؟
 •    قال تسعه واحد لصالح الافريقي
 •    قلت ليهو ده لعب بالخطه الحايلعب بيها ضد الجماعه ولا لعب بالحته الفيها الحديده ؟
 •    قال لي الخطه الحايلعب بيها ضد الجماعه هي زاتها الحته الفيها الحديده
 •    نطه ود ام در وقال
 •    الجماعه المغلوبين في شندي ديل ماشين لي فريق بسمي تسعه وكمان في قبولوا ؟
 •    قلت ليهو يا ود ام در اوعه السيك
 •    كان ماضامن المراقه ماتسافر
 •    الجماعه ديل القبول قبولهم
 •    تسعه عدييييييل كده
 •    كان كدي نرجع لكلامي الزمان
 •    العندو ولد ضعيف في الحساب يدخلوا الكورس المجاني
 •    يوم كورة تونس يقعدو قدام التلفزيون
 •    الولد حايتعلم يحسب
 •    حلالالالالاتو
 •    تلقاهو قاعد ويحسب
 •    انين ابعه همسه تته
 •    ماتقاطعوا
 •    خليهو يحسب لمن يفتر
 •    كان قال تيعه
 •    قول ليهو كفاك
 •    لحدي تسعه دي كفايه جدا
 •    طبعا عمك هرمنا بكون جوه الاستاد
 •    تيعه دي مابتفوتو
 •    تيعه ساي !
 •    تيعه بالتا
 •    الخوف يحسب لي عشله
 •    تتذكر ياروشا يوم قلت ليك العبوا بالابيض عشان تعرفوا حاجه ؟؟؟؟
 •    ايها الناس
 •    بعد كده الخوف من مبارياتنا في مدني
 •    الجماعه ماحايسكتوا علي الفرق البقي يتسع كل يوم ده
 •    ستتدخل ايادي وصافرات اهل الياقات البقت ملونه ظاهريا دي وداخليا لونها وااااحد
 •    يجب ان نفهمها طايره
 •    نفوت الفرصه علي اي يد تحاول تقليل الفارق
 •    نتشفتن
 •    روابط المريخ في مدني والمدن المجاوره
 •    دوركم جا
 •    رابطة المريخ بالمسلميه ماشاء الله جاهزين مويه ونور
 •    في مدني لدينا سته نقاط
 •    يجب ان نعود بسبعه نقاط من السته
 •    بالزياده
 •    والماعاجبو يطق نافوخو في الحيطه
 •    لن نسمح بتدخل الايادي الخفيه لتقليل الفارق
 •    ولن نسكت علي تدخلها
 •    ولن نهادن لنري ماذا ستفعل السلطه العامه
 •    يجب علي السلطه العامه ان تكشف وتطيح بالفساد والمفسدين
 •    الشعب يريد كنس الفساد
 •    والفساد في الممتاز اماكنه واضحه
 •    عشان نبقي شعب راقي يجب ان لانأخذ حقنا بايدينا
 •    وعشان ماناخد حقنا بايدينا يجب ان تأخذ السلطه الحقوق من المفسدين
 •    واذا السلطه غلبتها الحكايه دي
 •    نحنا قدرنا وحقنا ما بشيلو زول
 •    زحوا لينا بعيد واقعدوا فراجه
 •    مريخاب
 •    نعم
 •    شفوت
 •    احبكم
 •    الولد كان قال حداشل
 •    اجروا سااااي
 سلك كهربا
   ننساك كيف وفيصل موسي ضرب الزاويه
 والي لقاء
 سلك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حقيقة يا نادر قلت كل مافي نفسي يعطيك الف عافية على العمود كامل الدسم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكروا يا صفوة علي الكلام الجميل و يا نادر كالعادة عمود رائع كروعتك
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووووور و جمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين يا شباب !!
*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*مشكورين يا شباب مبروك ارسنال شندي .. بالتوفيق للنسور .. الهليل بقايا .. و النسور تعرف كيف تتعامل مع هذا الامر ..
                        	*

----------

